# Tatar: эйтсэн



## alevtinka

What does this word "эйтсэн" mean ? (I'm not sure about the vowel letters, because in Tatar language [ә] sometimes is spelt as [э] too. Or maybe, it is "эйт" + "сeн" structure) I can't find it in dictionary.

I found it in a sentence:

Җаныем диеп жылы суз дэ эйтсэн, Мин эрермен язгы бозлар кебек.

My understanding: My darling, (you said / have said) words and XXX, I melt like ice in spring. [Not sure about "диеп"]


----------



## Rallino

I don't speak Tatar, but I am thinking _суз дэ эйтсэн_ means "even if you say". What puzzles me is the word жылы. Have you got any ideas as to what it might mean?


----------



## alevtinka

Rallino said:


> I don't speak Tatar, but I am thinking _суз дэ эйтсэн_ means "even if you say". What puzzles me is the word жылы. Have you got any ideas as to what it might mean?


Maybe, жылы - heat, heated; warmth, warm; warm-heartedly )

"My darling, even if you say sth tenderly, I will melt like ice of spring." probably


----------



## Rallino

No, I think диеп means "saying". It's used with quotations. At least in Turkish. Like, an example in Turkish:

"Gel!" *diye *emretti. (He commanded, saying "come!".)


And are you sure "язгы" doesn't mean Summer? (instead of spring).

When I read it, it popped up in my head in Turkish as follows:

_Canım diye sıcak söz de etsen, ben eririm yazın buzlar gibi._

It sounds very clumsy in Turkish, but understandable. It means:* Even if you pronunce a warm-hearted word like (saying) "My darling", I melt like how ice melts under the Summer Sun.*


----------



## alevtinka

I agree that диеп works like "saying". (Verb stem should be "дие", I wonder its original form)

Yeah, язгы - spring, while җәй - summer )

Could you explain the grammatical structure of "суз дэ эйтсэн", or "_söz de etsen_" in Turkish ? I don't know how it is built.


----------



## Rallino

Well in Turkish, söz etmek (litterally means: to utter word), means "to talk about". But I think in Tatar it preserves its original meaning: To utter/pronunce/say.

"Etse" is the pure conditional of "etmek". 
Etsen --> If you say.

In Turkish: *.... de <verb>-se* means "even if ..."

Like:

Spor da yapsan, kilo veremezsin. = Even if you do sport, you can't put off weight.
Çin'e de gitsen,  Çinceyi öğrenemezsin. = Even if you go to China, you can't learn Chinese.

(Normally _de_ means "too, also". We interpret these sentences like: "You can do that too, but that won't make a difference.")

Now you can compare these examples with:

"Söz de etsen, ...."


----------



## er targyn

Looks like there are some typos. My try: If you say "My darling" and (other) warm words, I'll melt like spring ices. In Kazakh it would be: Жаным деп, жылы сөз де айтсаң, мен көктемгі мұздардай еримін.  Original text were: Җан*ы*м д*и*п *җ*ылы с*ү*з дә әйтсә*ң*, Мин әрермен язгы бозлар кебек. The verb is aytmak "to say".


----------



## alevtinka

Rallino, er targyn, thanks for both of you )

Now I understand. 

әйт (verb stem, to say) - әйтсә (if someone say) - әйтсә*ң *(if* you* say)

Дияргә (Infinitive, to say, to speak) - ди (verb stem, to say) *- *дип (participle, saying)

дә here means "and, also, too"


----------

